# Master Public Safety Officer Scotty Richardson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Master Public Safety Officer Scotty Richardson Aiken Department of Public Safety, South Carolina

End of Watch: Wednesday, December 21, 2011


Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* 33
*Tour:* 12 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/20/2011
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Arrested
· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial
​Master Public Safety Officer Scotty Richardson was shot and killed after he and another officer stopped a suspicious vehicle on Brandt Court, near Camellia Street, shortly before 9:00 pm.

Officers had been searching for the vehicle in relation to an incident earlier in the evening. After the stop, one of the occupants immediately opened fire, fatally wounding Officer Richardson and striking the other officer in the chest. The second officer's vest stopped the round. Officer Richardson was transported to Georgia Health Sciences University Hospital where he died early the following morning.

Several suspects were arrested in connection with Officer Richardson's murder.

Officer Richardson had served with the Aiken Department of Public Safety for 12 years. He is survived by his wife and three young children.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director Pete Frommer
Aiken Department of Public Safety
251 Laurens St NW
PO Box 1177
Aiken, SC 29802

Phone: (803) 642-7620

Read more: Master Public Safety Officer Scotty Richardson, Aiken Department of Public Safety, South Carolina


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Richardson


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

R.I.P. brother. I'm in Aiken, SC all the time visiting my dad, and I've met some really great guys from Aiken PD. My condolences to the Richardson family and Aiken PD.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

